# Frösche



## Cletric (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben im Augenblick Probleme mit unseren Nachbarn , nachts ist das
Froschgequake derart laut dass die Leute nimmer pennen können,
weiss einer von euch wie man dem Herr werden kann?
Wie lange dauert es ca.  -  habe gelesen von Ende April bis Juni - ich glaube wenn das stimmt werde ich gehängt.......

Hüpfende Grüße


----------



## WERNER 02 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Cletric

Noch Fragen ??!! 

http://www.nabu.de/m05/m05_04/03342.html



Gruß
Werner


----------



## Cletric (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Werner Danke für die Antwort - dass Problem ist nicht die rechtliche Seite
das ist mir schon klar - mir geht es mehr darum dem Stress mit den Nachbarn 
zu entgehen und eine annehmbare Lösung zu finden.


----------



## WERNER 02 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Cletric

Dann hilft nur noch reden und überzeugen. Selbst wenn du diese Frösche umsiedeln würdest, so wäre längst nicht gewährleistet das sie nicht zurückkämen.
Und verkraulen, das ist nicht so einfach.

Gruß
Werner

Der aber zumindest für den Laich nen Abnehmer suchen würde. An die NABU wenden.


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi,

hab mal gelesen, dass Klatschen aufs Wasser für einige Zeit Ruhe bringt.. irgendwer hatte dann etwas gebastelt - mit Motor usw. - damit das dann in entsprechenden Zeitabständen wiederholt wurde.

Ansonsten kenne ich da auch keine Lösung, außer ne Katze, die den ganzen Abend um den Teich schleicht. 
Nur sind die meisten zu satt dafür.


----------



## Cletric (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Reden und Überzeugen ist nicht so einfach , wenn die Leute eine schlaflose
Nacht verbracht haben - die Lautstärke ist noch nach 200 m jenseits von
Gut und Böse....... Grundstück liegt in einem Kessel Akustik wie im Theater.....

Froschleich umsiedeln könnte ich in die Regenrückhaltebecken das wäre kein Problem - habe gedacht ich rufe mal beim NABU an aber wenn dann einer kommt und Bestandsaufnahme macht bin ich der Mops.

Ich dachte eher an einen kleinen Zaun rund ums Grundstück um die Zuwanderung zu beschränken oder fällt euch was besseres ein?

Katze haben wir - die will nix von den Fröschen zumal denen es vollkommen Wurst ist ,wenn die vorbei läuft - diesind auch von __ Enten unbeindruckt die ab
und zu vorbeikommen.
Annett weisst du noch wer die Klatsche gebaut hat oder wo du das gelesen hast?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Cletric (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Achso ganz vergessen - kann mir jemand sagen wie lange sich das gequake fortsetzt?
Stimmt Ende Mai bis Anfang Juli?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Moin
hätte da noch einen Vorschlag:


> Rezept - Froschschenkel gebraten mit Knoblauchsauce
> Froschschenkel in mundgerechte Stuecke hacken und unter kaltem Wasser abspuelen, damit keine Knochensplitter mehr im Fleisch sind. Trockentupfen und in den Kuehlschrank legen. Zitronellgras, Chilischoten, Fruehlingszwiebeln, Knoblauch, Zucker, Salz und die Haelfte der Nuoc Mam Sauce mit dem Mixer oder der Kuechenmaschine zu einer feinen Paste zerkleinern. Mit der Paste die Froschschenkel einreiben und zugedeckt noch einmal 30 Minuten in den Kuehlschrank stellen. Glasnudeln in warmem Wasser 30 Minuten einweichen. Abtropfen lassen und in fuenf Zentimeter lange Stuecke schneiden. Oel im Wok bei mittlerer Hitze heiss werden lassen. Zwiebel sautieren, bis sie weich ist; dann Froschschenkel hinzufuegen und gut braeunen. Von Zeit zu Zeit wenden. Das dauert etwa drei Minuten. Huehnerfond angiessen und aufkochen. Hitze reduzieren, zugedeckt 15 Minuten koecheln lassen. Deckel vom Wok nehmen und Kokoscreme, Maismehl und restliche Nuoc Mam Sauce hinzufuegen. Gut ruehren, waehrend die Sauce eindickt. Noch einmal 15 Minuten koecheln lassen. Glasnudeln in den Wok geben und Mischung aufkochen. Vom Herd nehmen, mit schwarzem Pfeffer bestreuen und mit Korianderzweige garnieren. Sofort mit __ Reis, Reisnudeln oder franzoesischem Weissbrot servieren


Nur eines von vielen.


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Markus,

nach einigem Suchen hier das Original: 

Das sollte ja noch einfacher zu lösen sein als eine "Klatsche".
Schlauch unter druck - Zeitschaltuhr mit Magnetventil und ab gehts.
Aber lass sie wenigstens tagsüber Krach machen. 
Sonst "platzen" die irgendwann.


----------



## Cletric (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Frosch essen pfui deibel - das ist nicht nett






			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Markus,
> 
> nach einigem Suchen hier das Original:
> 
> ...




Hmmm das mit der Zeitschaltuhr wäre eine Überlegung wert ...
Ich rufe heute auf jeden Fall mal beim NABU an.

Platzen....... ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst ..... hehheeeee


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Markus

Das "gequake" wirst wahrscheinlich nur durch zuschütten deines Teiches stoppen können (entziehen des Frosch-Lebensraumes), egal was du sonst unternimmst, die Frösche wirst nicht mehr los.

Also geh daran deine Nachbarn in der Zeit von ca. Anfang April bis ca. Ende Juni rechtzeitig darauf vorzubereiten.

Es könnte doch auch gut sein, das diverse Frösche Nachbarsgrundstück auch zu ihren Lebensraum gemacht haben (war bei uns so), die Nachbarn darauf angesprochen > sie waren plötzlich einsichtig wie sie auf Ihrem Grundstück auch Frösche gefunden haben.

Lebensräume der Frösche:
Laubfrosch 
__ Teichfrosch 
__ Grasfrosch 

Das waren bei mir die häufigsten "Krachmacher" in dieser Reihenfolge.

Hoffe das ich dir damit helfen kann.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Cletric (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag Helmut - du machst mir keinen Mut.......
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Teichfrösche.... wenn der Rest kommt bin ich 
erledigt.
Einen engmaschigen Draht umd das Grundstück ziehen macht auch keinen
Sinn?
Wieviele Frösche kann einen Teich mit 100-110 qm versorgen bevor
die wieder abwandern?


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Frösche*

Salut,
ich hatte gestern 11 Frösche;- aber bei nur ca. 10 qm Wasserfläche.

Ween ich das jetzt hochrechne, dann wirst du wohl von deinen Nachbarn erschossen  

Hast du das mit dem Klatschen mal probiert?

Hau doch mal nen Rasensprenger dran- und lass das Wasser alle 15 Minuten mal kurz auf die Oberfläche klatschen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Markus



			
				Cletric schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag Helmut - du machst mir keinen Mut.......
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Teichfrösche.... wenn der Rest kommt bin ich
> erledigt.
> Einen engmaschigen Draht umd das Grundstück ziehen macht auch keinen
> ...



Wirst sehen, ab Mitte Mai wirds aus Erfahrung wieder ein bisschen leiser.

Sei froh das du nur Teichfrösche hast (die sind ja eh leise), wenn das __ Laubfrösche wären ..... 

Mit dem engmaschigen Zaun hab ich keine Erfahrung (sind das nicht solche die man auch zum einsammeln der __ Kröten vor stark befahrenen Straßen nimmt). Damit verhinderst du schon das eindringen in dein Grundstück, aber leider auch das abwandern, es sei denn du sammelst sie ein und hievst sie über deinen Zaun nach draussen.

Mein Teich hatte ca. 200m², darin waren im dritten Teichjahr ca. 40 Stück (Laub- Teich- und Grasfrösche).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Cletric (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ja Thomas da hast du mit Sicherheit recht Gott sei Dank stehen
gewaltige Stafen auf den gebrauch von Schusswaffen......    


Helmut hast du noch Freunde in der Nachbarschaft - Morddrohungen ?
Über __ Laubfrösche habe ich auch schon üble Sachen gehört von wegen
kurz und heftig laut........

MORITURI TE SALUTANT 

Markus


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Markus



			
				Cletric schrieb:
			
		

> Helmut hast du noch Freunde in der Nachbarschaft - Morddrohungen ?
> Über __ Laubfrösche habe ich auch schon üble Sachen gehört von wegen
> kurz und heftig laut........
> 
> ...



Ganz im Gegenteil  

Konnte die Nachbarn über die Wichtigkeit der Amphibien im Mikrokosmos Gartenteich überzeugen, Schlagwort > fliegende Gesellen (Gelsen usw.).

Das hat gewirkt, die haben sich daraufhin auch einen kleinen Gartenteich installiert. 

Kein Wort mehr über die Frösche verloren, ausser wieviele wir gegenseitig schon im Teich haben und welche Art. 

Konnte damals eine kleine Tauschbörse für Teichpflanzen sogar einrichten.

Noch ein paar meiner schönsten Fotos:

Laubfrösche die "Krachmacher", so klein, aber sehr, sehr laut
   

__ Grasfrosch
 

Teichfrösche
am Grund, in 2m Tiefe
 

im alten Skimmer-Rohr
 

und ein "Riese" am "Strand"
 

Liebe Grüsse aus Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------

